# Best conditioner?



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anyone have recommendations for a really good conditioner, or are they all about the same?
Also, what is a nice cologne spray to touch up the in between bath days, one that is not too strong or offensive to the dog?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I really really like the CC After U Bathe.

I don't use cologne, but my comb out spray has a nice light vanilla scent IOD Coature #63 or IOD 4 Style


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I use cure care from Sally's on my dogs and still love it. I also really like that sometimes it's only $5 a gallon when they are having sales! It's only about $8 a gallon on a normal day..still a good buy!

I dilute it and use it through a recirculating bathing system..but i'm sure it would work nice used regualrly as well. 

If I actually buy pet specific conditioner I usually get results rinse by show season..i only really use it on my poodles, bichon type coats..occasionally i'll use it on a major de-shed project after i've gotten whatever coat i can get out of the dog in the tub.

I love the cure care conditioner..it's not scented, it's cheap, but it works!

I also don't use pet sprays. Poodles are not very "smelly" dogs..they can go awhile before getting that dog smell.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I forgot to add that I also like Coat Handler Conditioner 15-1 concentrate. Very light scent, rinses out easily and it can be used as a leave in conditioner or comb out spray


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I've tried Coat Handler. Really like it! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I second the coat handler. I mix it in a juice jug and pour it on and don't rinse. That is the best reason to use it. No rinsing! But it keeps static down and keeps the coat strong and not soft. Diluting it in a spray bottle and using it as a grooming spray will leave a nice light scent.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree on the Coat Handler. For spray conditioner to use while brushing I like Crown Royale.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

My IOD #63 & Crown Royale show up tomorrow. 

I'm going to join the IOD VIP club so will be buying the Royal Jelly Shampoo & Light Management (Conditioner) #50. 
I hear, however, that CC products work best in bathing re-circulators due to low foaming agents


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have used plenty of shampoos & conditioners over the years. So here goes 1st what is your budget
2nd what is your scent- ones you like vs. dislike

More expensive IOD, Ives St.B, Les Pooch- I don't use any of these products

Ones that I have liked but have not recently used 
*Coat Handler- really loved in my recirculator 15:1 & the conditioner, didn't really like the 5:1. Don't use here because clients like scent.
*Nootie- enjoyed the scents & how they worked but found another S&C combo that I liked better.
*Best Shot- liked the outcome, hated the minty smell
* Quadruped- really like the Protein & All in One- great smell & long lasting. Great price. Other products though don't like the smell too. 

Ones that I currently use
*Show Season- good smelling & not expensive- I use the Soothe & Pro-Tek on a regular basis. Result Rinse I really like on the curly coats but don't use on a regular basis.I have used many of their products & always happy.
*Sally's I buy the Cure Care as others have mentioned & always had good results at a great price.
* My FAVORITE is called Groomers Secret & I actually found a difference in my Spoo coat after using the Silk Shampoo & the conditioner- no mats 2 wks out which is great. I now have my 1st full order coming in this week. Their samples are great 16oz bottles. I am not a huge Tee Tree fan but loved their Remedy shampoo & will buy this when my SS Soothe runs out. They also will donate 10% of your order to Carolina Poodle Rescue. So, that Rocks.


----------

